# Cruzer vs Datatraveler



## sc_1004

Any opinions on the 2G SanDisk Cruzer vs the 2G Kingston Datatraveler? Especially as a ReadyBoost drive? Is the DataT really slower than the Cruz?


----------



## oregon

I think they're really the same. I haven't done readyboost, but I've noticed no difference for transferring files.


----------



## sc_1004

I went out and bought both just to test them out (the stores have generous return policies). The Cruzer is faster for straight file transfers. I copied my Documents folder that had a few hundred files totalling 615MB. The Cruzer did the job in about 4 min. The Datatraveler took about 5 min. But when used as a ReadyBoost cache, the Datatraveler seems a little faster based on the time to write 1.8GB of data. It took about 4min 10s while the Cruzer took 4min 30s.

So they're pretty close. The big difference is actually appearance. The Cruzer has a big red LED that hardly ever turns off and is constantly blinking, sometimes even throbbing! It's a distraction compared to the Datatraveler's little green LED that only turns on when it is actually doing something.

The Cruzer comes with U3 software. I play the mahjong, but that's about it. The Mcafee antivirus didn't work, maybe becuause I've already got antivirus software on the computer. The one useful thing about the U3 is there is a password protect option. Handy if you take your stick outside your house.

The Datatraveler is cheaper than the Cruzer, and unless you need the password protect feature, you'd be just as well served by the Kingston stick.

Btw, if you're concerned about your data falling into the wrong hands, you can always encrypt whatever you put on your Datatraveler. That's an alternative to using a password.


----------



## Calibretto

The don't like the Cruzer simply because I hate the software that comes with it. I tried deleting it but it won't let you for some reason.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Calibretto said:


> The don't like the Cruzer simply because I hate the software that comes with it. I tried deleting it but it won't let you for some reason.



On the contrary, I love my 4GB Cruzer w/ U3 software! It allows me to use Firefox at school; then everyone is like "Woooow! How'd you make IE look like that?": 

Pootards.


----------



## massahwahl

I'm not a fan of the U3 software either but I have 2 2gig cruzrs doing readyboost however I can't really say I've noticed much of a difference in speeds.


----------



## diduknowthat

Calibretto said:


> The don't like the Cruzer simply because I hate the software that comes with it. I tried deleting it but it won't let you for some reason.



Go google "uninstalling U3", all you have to do is download an uninstaller from their website.

I like the Cruzer a lot more than the Datatraveler (I've have both). The Cruzer Titanium is a beast compared to my old Datatraveler.


----------



## Vizy

Programs to put on your DT if you want:

http://portableapps.com/


----------



## Cleric7x9

yeah, im not a big fan of U3 software either. as far as readyboost, ive been using a PNY for about 6 months now and i never notice a difference. i just leave it there because subconsciously i think it is doing something


----------



## massahwahl

Cleric7x9 said:


> yeah, im not a big fan of U3 software either. as far as readyboost, ive been using a PNY for about 6 months now and i never notice a difference. i just leave it there because subconsciously i think it is doing something



yeah... thats my feeling too only I was dumb enough to use two of them!


----------



## massahwahl

Heres the link to U3 uninstaller. I felt kinda bad afterward, the website makes it sound like your breaking up with them!  

http://www.u3.com/uninstall/


----------



## eckx

there is not much difference between the two


----------



## sc_1004

eckx said:


> there is not much difference between the two



Yeah, that's what I discovered. The biggest difference I noticed is the fat LED on the Cruzer. It's annoying.  I don't think the cap is a big issue with the DT, either. It snaps on pretty good and you have to give it a good yank to get it off. Plus, it snaps onto the other end when yur using it so you can't lose it.


----------



## sc_1004

diduknowthat said:


> Go google "uninstalling U3", all you have to do is download an uninstaller from their website.
> 
> I like the Cruzer a lot more than the Datatraveler (I've have both). The Cruzer Titanium is a beast compared to my old Datatraveler.



How much faster is the Titanium?


----------



## CharmPeddler

If i uninstall the U3 utility on my Sandisk 4gb Cruzer, will that also void the Readyboost functionality??


----------



## diduknowthat

sc_1004 said:


> How much faster is the Titanium?


Not much faster, just indestructible. 



CharmPeddler said:


> If i uninstall the U3 utility on my Sandisk 4gb Cruzer, will that also void the Readyboost functionality??



Nope, it should still work.


----------



## CharmPeddler

Thanks for the info DiduKnowThat


----------



## Dystopia

I have the datatravelr. I like it a lot. Escpecailly that you dont have to worry about losing a cap, you slide the connecter intothe case wooot!


----------



## Calibretto

Elimin8or said:


> I have the datatravelr. I like it a lot. Escpecailly that you dont have to worry about losing a cap, you slide the connecter intothe case wooot!



Same with the Cruzer.

I like the DataTraveler as well. It's very breakable, but as long as you don't throw it across the room or anything.


----------

